# 1971 GTO Dash Metal Frame



## 71OldGoat (Sep 9, 2013)

I have a 1971 GTO that water came in around the front window and rusted out the metal frame that the dash pad goes over. 1) I search for this on the web and catalogs and what I get is mainly either dash pads or the dash bezel so my first need is to know what to call this thing. 2) I am searching the catalogs for interior parts, but this may be part of the frame. 

Any help with this or if someone knows where to go to find one would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

You are not going to find that in any catalog. You might try Hemming Motor News or Franks Pontiac parts but it's probably going to take a while. Your other option is to find a donor car. FYI the bezel is the plastic insert that the gauges are mounted to.


----------

